# The public and sheep



## BrownSheep (Apr 7, 2015)

The local news reported that sheep would be back in foothills starting tomorrow. I started reading the comments. 
While the majority were positive some of these people were just plain stupid!

I don't think they realize that the ranchers pay thousands of dollars to graze the sheep on public land. A lot of people were complaining about the LGDs. The article requests that people not aproach the dogs and that they should keep their dogs leashed....


Moral of the story never read the comments.


----------



## Blue Sky (Jul 11, 2015)

Know what you mean. Balancing recreational land use and grazing is tricky esp since the public, law enforcement,
game wardens and even judges are ignorant of shepherding practices. Raising public awareness ought to be a priority.


----------

